# XANAX-the magic drug!!!



## oBSama (Mar 1, 2009)

taking 1 mg of xanax, which i take occasionally, does not only make me forget about my SA but i suddenly turn into the most loud, outgoing, and assertive fellow in any group or gathering. it is as good as as taking alcohol. it also affects my inhibition to a great extent, and boosts my confidence. i just dont remember my SA when i am under its influence. do u also feel like this when taking xanax


----------



## lostdude42 (Mar 30, 2011)

Great to hear that. How long did it take for you to feel the effects?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Yes it's definitely the best for any kind of anxiety. I'd say Zolpidem is even better but is not safe to live on during the day


----------



## oBSama (Mar 1, 2009)

lostdude42 said:


> Great to hear that. How long did it take for you to feel the effects?


 i take it as and when needed, suppose i have to go on a tour for a day with my friends, say any day, i take my xanax 1mg (enough for me) in the morning and take charge of everyone throughout the day.
xanax starts its effect within 15 mins but remember always to take them from time to time when required so that u dont get dependent


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I took Xanax during my speeches & it made me very confident. I agree, this is a miracle drug.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

when I drink Xanax from its bottle it feels good. On the other hand, clonazepam 2mg pills give me rebound anxiety.


----------



## lostdude42 (Mar 30, 2011)

is xanax something this is prescribed initially when diagnosed with SA/depression? Could I suggest it to my doctor maybe?


----------



## oBSama (Mar 1, 2009)

lostdude42 said:


> is xanax something this is prescribed initially when diagnosed with SA/depression? Could I suggest it to my doctor maybe?


if you experience SA in some situations you fear , like you shake , have tremors, etc. you may use xanax, but ask your doctor


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't believe any drug or narcotic is going to give you confidence confidence comes from experience and attitude


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

The way you describe Xanax being your wonder drug is how i felt on lorazepam :boogie 
The thing is not everyone responds to Xanax and benzos in a positive over sociable way and i tried to help people by telling them a benzo would temporarily cure their SA but in some people it only relaxes and sedates them, it does not inhibit or cause sociability which is very unfortunate since some of us luckier ones do experience very high amount of sociability although i think
that comes from different issues linking to other things

For example, someone with bipolar and SA may find it easier to socialize than someone who's battling avoidant personality disorder on top of SA
I have a personality disorder so depending on what mood i am in, i often attribute that to how a drug will affect me socially and in some cases my mood has really been enhanced and made sociable, other times i was just sleepy
It all depends


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Haven't tried it, but I'm wondering if it might be the next drug I should try. Nothing has helped so far. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

I love me some xanax. First benzo I ever tried. Really any benzo is just magical for anxiety / killing a boring day. 

They got a bad rep for being addictive / making people blackout like idiots but that's only for people that can't control themselves. If you have a legal prescription and don't end up popping more then your daily dose you'll be fine.

But never stop taking benzo's cold turkey. Very very dangerous; can kill ya in fact.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Xanax pwns


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

someone once told me it can turn you into a zombie? wth

I want to try xanax so bad!


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I don't believe any drug or narcotic is going to give you confidence confidence comes from experience and attitude


This. Xanax made me 100% fearless but I still lack confidence and I end up coming off *** an *******/whiner to alot of people. I feel like such a child learning social skills at such a late age(24) but I'm hoping once I start therapy, I can kick the xanax and keep my outgoingness.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

softshock11 said:


> someone once told me it can turn you into a zombie? wth
> 
> I want to try xanax so bad!


It makes you a zombie in the sense that it slows your thought process / lowers your inhibitions like alcohol does without such a pronounced buzz.

It's totally worth a shot though. The key is finding the lowest dose you can possibly do and still get positive effects which minimizes the negatives.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> The way you describe Xanax being your wonder drug is how i felt on lorazepam :boogie
> The thing is not everyone responds to Xanax and benzos in a positive over sociable way and i tried to help people by telling them a benzo would temporarily cure their SA but in some people it only relaxes and sedates them, it does not inhibit or cause sociability which is very unfortunate since some of us luckier ones do experience very high amount of sociability although i think
> that comes from different issues linking to other things
> 
> ...


That was an intersting read
I pretty much have benzos now just for the HARD social things that I have to do........and if i want to chill to and watch a DVD :boogie


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

*yes....*

yea................................................untill it wears off


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

oBSama said:


> taking 1 mg of xanax, which i take occasionally, does not only make me forget about my SA but i suddenly turn into the most loud, outgoing, and assertive fellow in any group or gathering. it is as good as as taking alcohol. it also affects my inhibition to a great extent, and boosts my confidence. i just dont remember my SA when i am under its influence. do u also feel like this when taking xanax


I used to take xanax. Let me tell you ahead of time before it becomes a daily habit to take it. If you take it consistantly, within 6 months you will have a tolerance and need more to feel the same effect. Eventually you'll be on the highest legalized prescibled dose. The only other option is to detox. Take it from someone who has been through detox from xanax. I would switch to Clonazepam if you are doing to take it long term. Xanax is the most powerful Benzo besides librium. It is very potent and very addicting. Yes it is just like alchohol. Alcohol and Xanax work on the same GABA receptors in the brain. They are both depressants. If it is making you feel like you are on alcohol then you are on too high of a dose. Issues seemed solved right now. But it is not a long term solution. At least Xanax. But if you can manage to stay with Xanax and take it in moderation, then I think that is a good choice for you. I'm just warning you ahead of time. Don't make it a daily thing. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Skinart (Jun 28, 2011)

oBSama said:


> taking 1 mg of xanax, which i take occasionally, does not only make me forget about my SA but i suddenly turn into the most loud, outgoing, and assertive fellow in any group or gathering. it is as good as as taking alcohol. it also affects my inhibition to a great extent, and boosts my confidence. i just dont remember my SA when i am under its influence. do u also feel like this when taking xanax


Yes, it does the exact same thing for me! You said word for word what I would have about Xanax.

Only 1 problem I have with it, my Dr will only prescribe me with .25mg which I need 8 of them to work ... so I end up paying about $10 per 2mg tab (off the street).... I take a 2mg tab if I need to venture into the public ... some of my close friends think its crazy I pay $10 per tab, but its the best $10 I spend as it allows me to do things normal people do without even thinking about it ...

Also, rohypnol worked the exact same for me ... although its hard as hell to get them anymore ... even the Xanax can be hard to get ...


----------



## oBSama (Mar 1, 2009)

moke64916 said:


> I used to take xanax. Let me tell you ahead of time before it becomes a daily habit to take it. If you take it consistantly, within 6 months you will have a tolerance and need more to feel the same effect. Eventually you'll be on the highest legalized prescibled dose. The only other option is to detox. Take it from someone who has been through detox from xanax. I would switch to Clonazepam if you are doing to take it long term. Xanax is the most powerful Benzo besides librium. It is very potent and very addicting. Yes it is just like alchohol. Alcohol and Xanax work on the same GABA receptors in the brain. They are both depressants. If it is making you feel like you are on alcohol then you are on too high of a dose. Issues seemed solved right now. But it is not a long term solution. At least Xanax. But if you can manage to stay with Xanax and take it in moderation, then I think that is a good choice for you. I'm just warning you ahead of time. Don't make it a daily thing. Trust me on this one.


yeah thanks, i take it PRN, as and when required


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

tried xanax for the first time today, i had 0.5mg so far i feel tired if i sit still but if i move around or if im an anxiety provoking situation im wide awake but i feel pretty damn confident!


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

oBSama said:


> taking 1 mg of xanax, which i take occasionally, does not only make me forget about my SA but i suddenly turn into the most loud, outgoing, and assertive fellow in any group or gathering. it is as good as as taking alcohol. it also affects my inhibition to a great extent, and boosts my confidence. i just dont remember my SA when i am under its influence. do u also feel like this when taking xanax


It's great that it helped so much, but Jesus man, I hear an addiction coming. Use it as a tool and just that, careful not to get dependent on it or you're going to become one. Are you taking any form of therapy along with it?


----------

